# Good find in Leitchfield Ky



## top1095 (Apr 8, 2017)

Me and the wife had a good find yesterday, all 211 mushrooms were found in the same woods on 4-7-17 in Leitchfield ky.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Oh Boy,I need to get back out! Good haul!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I took a quick look through some of my Hart county patches that produce those
Every year and did not find 1. I usually find a couple hundred of those most years in those patches. I'll check a couple more patches tomorrow in that area. Good haul!


----------



## nutman64 (Apr 2, 2016)

top1095 said:


> Me and the wife had a good find yesterday, all 211 mushrooms were found in the same woods on 4-7-17 in Leitchfield ky.
> View attachment 243


Very nice, I wish I had that kind of luck here in bowling Green, Regards, Mike


----------



## John Green (Apr 12, 2017)

Good haul, I found my first hickory chicks a few days ago. Going out Wednesday to check some sweet spots in the E-town area. Wish me luck!


----------

